# Just what are we eating?



## Guest (May 25, 2009)

Thais will eat most anything, that crawls, slithers, flies, swims, floats, burrows, or occasionally, walks. Go off the beaten track, if your spoken and written Thai isn't up to the job, it's a case of sticking a pin in the menu and taking pot luck. Part of the 'fun' of travelling.

In such cases, you might have occasional misgivings about the origin of the meat you are eating. As for me I don't worry too much - I've only ever been seriously ill after eating in a Farang (Italian) restaurant, and came very close to being poisoned at an English establishment in Chiang Mai when a fish was served up that had died and gone to meet its maker many moons before, and had it seems been kept at room temperature ever since. 

Still all the same, the following does make you wonder


----------



## Acid_Crow (May 11, 2009)

Mmm.. aloi!


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2009)

How does the saying go... "you are what you eat" :yuck:


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2009)

Actually thinking about it, "artificial crap" is probably a good description for crab sticks...

Then there are the Chinese, who like their crap fragrant and hot ...


----------

